# Do we need someone CPR cert. on site?



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Does the OSHA requirements for having a CPR certified person on a job site apply only to commercial, to all companies, only a certain size??? Anyone know more about this. Thanks.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Union Painters are trained in both CPR and First aid. It's mandatory and repeated regularly.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you see this Dean?

It just says construction, but I did not go to deep in the site.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Retired said:


> Union Painters are trained in both CPR and First aid. It's mandatory and repeated regularly.


Which is the main item I cant fault Unions for.....training.

It sure couldnt hurt to have someone certified, if even for their own use in case of other emergencies.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm current in my CPR training, but anyone can take it, and should.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Dean.. I am in the electrical program at the jr. college and have to get CPR cert'd for the degree. Thing is, it is a short class, meets 1 time a week for like 1.5 hrs and is over in no time, want to say that at this jr. college it meets at 7:00pm and is over at 8:30pm and is only 1 time a week, they do everything to get you cert'd. You should check into it. It would probably cost you $100.00 or less, and in most cases less.. if it is a 1 hr credit class would be around $70.00.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Which is the main item I cant fault Unions for.....training.
> 
> It sure couldnt hurt to have someone certified, if even for their own use in case of other emergencies.


The General President is big on training. The First Aid and CPR training and certifications are mandatory and must be taken to qualify for the next round of training in confined spaces, lifts ect. Kind of a carrot and stick approach since skills testing is now mandatory and must be passed to get the negotiated raises. This leads to being able to take the classes for the fancy stuff. All at no charge BTW, to the painters.

I can only speak for how it goes down in the DC 5 area and some in the DC 36 area. 

The new school in Seattle is state of the art. They even upgraded a million dollar spray booth that was less than about ten years old.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

If you have kids, you should know this just cause. Its good to know just in case.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've kept my Federal Paramedic Registry certification valid since 1976. A minimum of about $60 / year. The last 7 years I've been getting my CPR validation courses free through the local VA Hospital. I cant emphasize how important this may be, especially to those of you who have children. (Bet you spend more time here during a week than time you would spend for the course.)

When I had my heart attack last October, while I didnt have to administer CPR to myself -LOL-, I was aware immediately of what the signs were, and what I could do for myself, before getting to the ER.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We do have an EMT on staff, but of course he is not on all job sites when we have several going on. It seems like we got Red Cross certified back in school at some point, but that would be long since expired for me.


----------



## Viet0002 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: CPR on site*

If you have that, you will be more qualified for the work on site.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

wee said:


> Hope it works.


Me too. For some further info on the procedures and effectivity of same try this operator:


first aid + cpr effectiveness


----------

